# Pic's of storm in Feb.



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

This shows how high the banks are compared to the S-10.

Dan


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Same house, but pic of the driveway(which I got buried in trying to bust through the end of)

Had to wait for my brother to come pull me out for an hour.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

This pic is of the house across the street from that one.

The flag is on the guy's mailbox and the bank goes about 3' over that height.

Dan


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Another house I do.
But this ones easy 
The guy goes to Florida for the winter and I just have to do it when i have time.

Dan


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

same house but showing the pile in front of the truck.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Running out of room to put it.

This driveway is a U- shaped one that goes behind the house and has little room to push the snow.

Dan


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

These next two are the same house.

Top of the driveway pic showing the banks on either side of it.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

awesome pics dan. thanks for sharing. bet that s10 is one maneuverable vehicle to plow snow with.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Bottom of the drive showing the area near the house and barns.

The banks started near the barns at the beginning of the winter and are out that far now.

Dan


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Bobcat clearing the walks at the store across from my house.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

My "new" truck.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Snow banks at the school.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I actually do better when I drive it then if i drive the 1 ton dump. I put my brother in that to do the big stuff.

I don't get as rammy with it so therefore I don't get stick as often.(Probaly just jinxed myself there) only stuck 3 times all winter 

I use it most of the time because it's my every day driver too.

Dan


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Home Depot is right across the street?man,some guys have all the luck!
Gotta love those second homeowners who never come up for winter,i have a handfull of them and would kill to replace my whole route with more!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Nice pics! 

I think you actually got the best location a guy could ever get! Not only that, but you also have the view of Capital District. Ya the lucky guy!  I have been driving past your house everyday on Route 4 to and from HVCC. I think I saw that you pulled out your trailer to the front yard last week but it does not looks like the winter is going to let you get into any landscaping anytime soon.  But hey we got some more snow to plow!  We are pretty close to a record breaker season. Right now this is the 4th snowiest winter on record, and with a couple more inches of snow, it would be the 3rd snowiest. I think that we need at least 16 more inches of snow to make this the snowiest winter on record here in Upstate NY.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I am glad we don't have that much snow any more that will take a few weeks to melt!


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah, few more weeks and it should be all gone. Monday is looking pretty good too. 


Nice truck and pics DanG


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

wxmn6, 

I just moved in here last August but I should have a great view of the fireworks from the front yard.

I Pulled the trailer out to fix the tail light i hit with the plow. 

Arc Burn,
It's even better then just having HD across the street, Within 1/4-1/2 mile I have a Mcdonalds, Dunkin Donuts, Cracker barrel and a Denny's.(Thats not even counting the stewarts store nearbye)

And in the same lot as the HD there's Staples, Subway, Applebee's, and a pizza place and a few other stores.

Plus the next street over there's a walmart, and a movie theatre.

Needless to say i don't have to drive far to get anything 

Only bad thing is the traffic sometimes.

Dan


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Applebee's,eatin good in the neighborhood ,thats 45min from me along with Walmart,no Homedepot or Lowes for a couple hours and i think i would KILL for a Outback Steak House!


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Great pics Dan, but where's the back plow?


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

SGF,

Took it off to put the snowblower in the back( The tailgate won't come down with it on, the lift cylinder is in the way)

And I'm getting too darn old to lift the snowblower in and out of the truck 

I have a pic here somewhere in the house that i'll post.

Just got done doing paper work for the business and things are messy and can't find a thing. 


Dan


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a nice little truck. It looks like the best driveway truck!


----------

